# Logitech Alert views BMW 4 ways



## wnrussell (Sep 6, 2004)

The new Logitech Alert Digital Security Systems are really great and high definition. Here are views from inside the car, from the phone and from the PC.

*Viewing the Control Panel from inside the car*









*Viewing the Alert App from the phone*









*Viewing the Alert App from the PC*









You can even put one inside your car if you want to, and you get an alert to your phone when there is movement inside.


----------



## wnrussell (Sep 6, 2004)

*Thief caught*

Took less than a minute to get text alert, call police and BMW assist, download picture with date/ time. GPS location.


----------

